# im from Colombia i buy taper, what brand is better



## jaraunal (Aug 16, 2010)

regards
sorry for my English
I'm from Colombia and tapping tools purchased in September but not what is the best brand. I've seen master tape tech drywall and other brands columbia but I really do not know which is best.
could recommend the best brand?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just read some of the earlier threads. this subject has been covered multiple times.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

jaraunal said:


> regards
> sorry for my English
> I'm from Colombia and tapping tools purchased in September but not what is the best brand. I've seen master tape tech drywall and other brands columbia but I really do not know which is best.
> could recommend the best brand?


Good source of information is available at http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Taping-Tools


----------

